

Are iPhone apps the new gold rush? - jteo

Thanks to the media and the astounding success of some iPhone apps, suddenly everyone around me seems to think it's an easy route to riches, especially for the lazy and unmotivated acquaintances of mine (who can't code). Any one experience the same? Is the media exaggerating success?
======
gaius
When Apple gets its act together on the "enterprise" front, so people can
write apps that organizations are willing to pay for, then it might be a gold
rush. Right now it's a land grab, like the 90s on the web.

There was a story on the BBC I think, not long ago, about how it's basically
impossible to make money on the App Store. You'll be ignored if you're not on
the front page, and people are willing to only pay $0.99/app, it's just not
viable. The only reasons to do it are a) for the love of it and b) to get your
name out there ready for when there is some commercial demand.

------
mahmud
They were the "it" thing 1.5 years ago. Now we have better market data about
the odds of hitting it big (for non-fart apps that is.)

